# Sandstone Paver Stones



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have has my Cichlids now for just over a year, I now have 2 tanks 1 55g and 1 75g. I have been researching setting up the tanks more to their natural habitat. My question is can I use sandstone paver stones picked up at my local nursery? The look I want is stacked flat stones to provide the best hiding for my friends.

Thanks in advance,

Bear


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd worry that the paver stones had chemicals used to dye them, etc. But at your local nursery or stonemason, ask for rocks used to build dry walls (walls without concrete). They do have stones that are naturally shaped in flat rectangles.

That being said...a stack of rocks with even shapes and sizes are not going to look very natural. And they will allow fewer nooks and crannies by virtue of the fact that they fit so nicely together and stack well. More solid rock and less hiding places for your fish.

Mix it up, at least a little!


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

do you have a creek by tour home?...lots of nice looking slate can be found in any creek. unlimited free stone for the taking


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. No creeks around here, we live in the desert, but do have a great supply of sandstone close. Guess wife and I are going to have to take a little road trip. Thanks again, look forward to posting my results with pictures.

Bear


----------



## rlaspo (Sep 9, 2009)

I am doing the same thing, stacking red slate rock in a 45g hexagon tank. I have been having trouble finding slate her in Vegas and was worried about the sandstone breaking down in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My sandstone does not break down in the tank, but it has a rough texture that is hard on the fish when they nibble algae or bump into it during chases.


----------



## revil (Sep 25, 2009)

I've bought some like this and had no problems aside from what DJRansome said about the nook and crannies. But that you can get around. I don't have too many fish in my tank which is probably why I can get away with it.


----------

